# Calgary Bands for Fort Mac May 15 Kings Head Pub YYC



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

This event is in support of the people recently impacted by the fires in Fort mac.
We will be there and going on at 8:30PM along with 27 more of our Artist/Band friends.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Great. If the same initiative is taken in Ottawa our band is ready to participate.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's a "like" button, but not an applause button, so imagine I pressed it.

Good on you.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

What a great event this was. I've been to a few like this one but this one was special. All the musicians came together with a great vibe for the cause and raised $24000. Totally proud of the Calgary music scene and the Kings Head YYC!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thank You on behalf of all involved. It was a very feel good event. I've been to a few similar to this one but this one was far more meaningful and the level of participation was something I don't see everyday. It was a very special and meaningful event.


----------

